# Problème entre Ibook G4 et Ipod touch



## IgorYandex (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Ipod Touch 32 gigas et je voulais l'activer et le connecter sur mon Ibook G4 (version OS X 10.4, je crois, où trouve t'on la version de son OS?).
Or, le Ipod m'indique que ma version de Itunes n'est pas comptable et que je dois télécharger une version plus récente, ce que j'ai fait. Là, nouveau problème, cette nouvelle version Itunes m'indique que c'est mon OS qui est trop vieux et que je dois passer en 10.5 pour être installé. Mais comment je fais ça?
Vu que je rame un peu beaucoup en informatique, quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2011)

Menu pomme "a propos de ce mac"

Leopard s'achète d'occaze. Attention à prendre un Dvd Universel, non lié à une machine

Mais il faut de la Ram pour ne pas ramer !
Il y a combien de Ram d'installé sur l'iBook ?


----------

